# Nfl 2012



## Marshall (Sep 1, 2012)

What's going on this year guys? 

Luck, RGIII, Tebow w/ the Jets, Manning with the Broncos. 

I think the Chiefs are in a position to have a really big year. I know Raj will like that. I can see them going 12-4. If they could clinch a home field in the playoffs, who knows.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 5, 2012)

Season starts in a few hours. 

My official dark horse teams this year are the Chiefs in the AFC and the Redskins in the NFC. I think they will both surprise and win their respective divisions.


----------



## JAG (Sep 7, 2012)

Cowboys finally made some good moves in the off season. Romo has taken all they heat but it has been the secondary that has killed them. Claiborne looks to be the real deal. Thank you Chiefs for Carr  

Do not think redskins can win division. Not saying that because I am Cowboys fan but Gaints, Eagles, and Cowboys are a tough division.

If Manning can stay healthy, Denver will have a great run.


----------



## K1 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's the Chiefs year this year


----------



## Marshall (Sep 7, 2012)

JAG said:


> Cowboys finally made some good moves in the off season. Romo has taken all they heat but it has been the secondary that has killed them. Claiborne looks to be the real deal. Thank you Chiefs for Carr
> 
> Do not think redskins can win division. Not saying that because I am Cowboys fan but Gaints, Eagles, and Cowboys are a tough division.
> 
> If Manning can stay healthy, Denver will have a great run.



Ya, the Cowboys look like a more balanced, improved team.

I thought the Redskins had a solid team last year, better than 5-11 for sure. I think "if" RG3 is the real deal, like everyone says he appears to be, they will obviously score a lot more points and be pretty solid on defense. I'm not crazy about their running game or O line, but as a dark horse, if things fall in place, they could be 10-6 and win the division.

I really like the Chiefs this year, Cassell is a smart QB and if Hillis and Charles are healthy and potent, they will be tough in a competitive division.

I'm not sold on the Broncos yet. It will take a 100% healthy Manning, and those receivers are going to have to step up. 

We'll find out in week 1 what's going on. The 'Skins don't need a win in New Orleans, but need to play them tough and show they have it. The Chiefs need to win a really tough home game over the Falcons (who are damn good), and the Broncos need to put up a "W" at home against the Steelers and show they have what it takes.

I think we'll know a lot after Sunday. I'd love a Redskins upset over the Saints. Then again, they'll put it on the Saints turmoil and coaching changes.


----------



## slide (Sep 8, 2012)

I can see the Chiefs winning the division...its certainly up for grabs. I dont see a wildcard team coming from the AFC West. But, Im still surprised Manning chose Denver...

And the 'Skins...my guess is 6-10 (maybe 7-9). The expectations are high...but, should probably be realistic too. They did beat the G-Men twice last year...but, I would be surprised if they had 2 wins in their Division this year. 

Either way..just glad to have football back. Damn it is a long offseason. 

-slide


----------



## Marshall (Sep 8, 2012)

Skins outplayed the Cowboys both games and lost last year too. I just thought they always played hard, good close games. Maybe with RGIII they will turn the corner. Rex Grossman was about the worst option you could have outside of Caleb Hanie at QB. They still need to control the ball and clock, so have to run it effectively, we'll see. You're right though, they'll have to win the division more than likely.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 8, 2012)

i dont have any TV service for years now but i have netflix through my PS3 and i did just yesterday notice a NFL Sunday Ticket icon on my PS3 so i downloaded it and subscribed. i am looking forward to actually watching some football this year. raised by my grandmother a Vikings fan from day one and living in the southeast its rare to catch them unless its at a sports bar so i will enjoy getting to actually watch tons of football this year including my Vikings win or loose.

VP


----------



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2012)

If Ponder can improve, the backfield is set. Gerhart is better than I think they thought he'd be. They can ease Peterson back in, until he's fully healthy and have a potent 1-2 punch, like Hillis and Charles with KC.

I wasn't impressed with Ponder's ability to throw the ball downfield, but he was a rookie, so we'll see if he got better.


----------



## K1 (Sep 9, 2012)

vpiedu said:


> i dont have any TV service for years now



WTF, are you a caveman living in the stone age


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 9, 2012)

K1 said:


> WTF, are you a caveman living in the stone age



 i just realized a few years ago that i only had time to watch a few hours each week and since Ted Turner sold the Braves and i never get to see them unless they play the Cubs or the Nats i decided to let it go. kinda weird at first but i dont miss it except when football season rolls around. 

VP


----------



## slide (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow...that would turn my world upside down. Sat/Sun during football season--my fatass is on the couch all damn day.  For eight months, I could probably do without alot of the TV channels I have...but, football season, man, its great having the sports package(s). 

Ok...what is one upset and/or lock for week #1? 

-slide


----------



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2012)

Chiefs D didn't show up, kind of disappointing. Lions and Eagles are lucky for sure !! 

Redskins dominated the Saints. They didn't finish well and let the Saints get back in it, but they outplayed them for 60 minutes. Huge road win, we'll see if they can keep moving forward off of that. I thought the Saints just looked sloppy. Maybe a victim of the suspensions, maybe just not as good as we think.

Jets offense showed up in a big way. That was a good win for them. Everything else went about as expected. Dolphins were horrible.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, week 1 in the books. I don't think there were any huge surprises. The Ravens offense looked really strong last night. 

Big games week 2:

Chicago @ Green Bay (suddenly became a must win for the Pack).
Baltimore @ Philadelphia (both teams were popular picks to go deep in the post-season, we'll see how the measure up against each other).
NY Jets @ Pittsburgh (An NY win could really set the Jets up good and hurt the Steelers).
Detroit @ San Francisco (SF is the real deal, we'll see if the Lions just had a scare on week 1, or if they're not as good as some think).
Denver @ Atlanta (2 high powered passing games. Good measuring stick for Denver, because the Falcons are really good).


----------



## JAG (Sep 11, 2012)

I was most  impressed with Ravens, Washington  and San Fran in week 1.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 11, 2012)

JAG said:


> I was most  impressed with Ravens, Washington  and San Fran in week 1.



Ya, your Cowboys were good too JAG. That was a huge win, no question. 

I don't know about you guys, and I know he's an excellent coach, but I get tired of watching Harbaugh on TV screaming like a maniac ANYTIME a flag gets tossed on his team. I mean, c'mon guy, give it a bit of a break.


----------



## slide (Sep 12, 2012)

After Phillys performance against Cleveland...how in the world are they favored against Baltimore after the whooping they put on Cincy last night? I know its @ Philly (and only week one), but damn. 

-slide


----------



## K1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Chiefs D didn't show up



Fucking Chiefs


----------



## Marshall (Sep 12, 2012)

I didn't even check the lines, slide. There's no way Baltimore shouldn't kick their ass, but we'll see. The Eagles are everybody's dark horse in the NFC, but I don't trust Vick and would rather gamble on the Redskins as my dark horse.

I think the Chiefs will be ok K1. They had some guys out and just let the game slip away. The Falcons are tough. It would've been nice to get a home win against a good team, but it's a must win now on the road in Buffalo. An 0-2 start and loss to the Bills could snowball into a bad season. Gotta win Sunday !


----------



## Marshall (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, interesting week 2.

Cowboys tanked.
Chiefs tanked, again.
Redskins lost a close one. (bonehead penalty prevented a game tying fg attempt).
Jets tanked.

Philly got lucky again, but that's what it takes. If they get hot and start to hold on to the ball, they could be tough.

Rams have played 2 pretty good games, Raj. They could easily be 2-0.

I was surprised to see Tannehill and Weeden actually have very good games. Maybe the Dolphins can have a competitive year.


----------



## JAG (Sep 18, 2012)

Team to beat thru week 2 is definitely the 49ers. Well balanced team but it is only week 2.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya, hard to argue that. Almost got to the Super Bowl last year, and are probably more talented this year. We'll see if their star players stay healthy. 

Will be interesting to see how the Cardinals move forward after 2 close wins over a solid Seahawk team and great Patriot team.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 18, 2012)

Tough game for Peyton last night. I can only imagine the uproar if Tebow had thrown those 3 picks in the first 5 minutes of the game...


----------



## slide (Sep 18, 2012)

This past week was just...well...weird. But agree at this point, the 49ers look legit. Long, long way to go. 

-slide


----------



## Marshall (Sep 19, 2012)

A lot of talk on the radio about the replacement refs. I have to say, from my pov, they've done a good job and haven't interfered with the flow of the game. The mistakes I've seen aren't any different than I've seen over the years with regular refs.


----------



## slide (Sep 19, 2012)

I think the refs have been fine. They all blow calls...and this is no different. I have noticed the 'skins games going 3.5 hours+ the past two weeks...not sure if that is a product of the refs or just the game itself. 

Just saw a headline...Vince Young out of football (and money). Wow...not surprised though. 

-slide


----------



## Marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

Ya, can't feel sorry for someone rifling through 26 million on strip clubs and toys. Oh well...time to get a job like the rest of us. 

I agree, I think the refs are fine. I don't know what the hangup is for the real ones, but I know they made a lot of money (compared to the average guy) working 1/2 the year.

What do you guys think of Coughlin making a huge deal about the Bucs playing hard on the last play? I'm in total agreement with the Bucs coach on this one. If it's a one possession game, then I'm playing all out until the whistle. Always can hope for a fumbled snap, they happen.


----------



## slide (Sep 21, 2012)

You know, I am totally OK with playing until the final whistle blows. They "could" have caused a fumble and who knows from there. Now they didnt and its called bush league. I dont know about that...I can appreciate the "unwritten rules" but, a one possession game, Im good with going after it. 2+ possessions..no. 

-slide


----------



## Marshall (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep, nothing wrong with the O-line blocking hard, and then the QB taking a knee for a play or two.

Giants looked great last night on the road.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking forward to watching the Jets - Dolphins Sunday. I wonder if the Jets will do a better job of changing up with Sanchez/Tebow. I noticed in the Steeler game, Tebow and company picked up a quick 30 yards, then they ran the same option play and lost 5. Tebow never played again.

I hope that idiot Sparano (sorry he was horrible here in Miami) realizes that for Tebow to mix it up effectively he can't just run the ball when he comes in. That 5 yard loss play, the Steelers were set up perfect for Tebow to throw a quick 5-10 yard slant pass. 

Oh well, they're the football geniuses I guess.


----------



## slide (Sep 23, 2012)

Interested in seeing RG3s first home game against Cincy (who dey!? who dey!?)...Alot of excitement surrounding his (home) debut. And, hes played well the first two games. 

Funny about the football geniuses as well...I know its easy to be an armchair QB, but damn. Oh well..I guess thats why they get paid the big bucks. 

-slide


----------



## phoe2006 (Sep 24, 2012)

The games yesterday were unreal to say the least. Definitely some nail biters who would've thought Oakland over pit or Minnesota over San fran. Arizona and Houston are looking like the teams to beat eventhough Houston's defense definitely started to fall off in the second half my guess is the altitude. Definitely some upsets for all the gamblers


----------



## Marshall (Sep 24, 2012)

Watched the Jets/Miami and Oakland/Pittsburgh - Arizona/Philadelphia game. 

Jets were horrible offensively. I guess getting Tebow was just a move to make other coaches prepare, because they aren't using him, and when they do, he just runs or options off. A waste really. At this point if I was the opposition I wouldn't prepare for Tebow. I thought they would do more shuttling around, have Tebow throw a bit. Make it so the defense had no idea what they were going to do. 

Tebow actually had the biggest play of the game for the Jets, taking a fake punt snap and running for a first down. Jets scored on that drive. Without that, they would've lost the game.

Oakland got lucky for sure, Pittsburgh was throwing the ball at will against them. Pittsburgh's defense is a shadow of it's former self right now. The Cardinals absolutely destroyed the Eagles. They couldn't stop the Cardinals blitz, it was almost like a high school offense against an NFL team. They smothered Vick and beat the crap out of him.

Redskins defense is in a shambles. Not a good pick for a dark horse if you can't beat the Bengals at home. Not that the Bengals are a bad team, but if you can't beat them at home, you certainly aren't going to the playoffs.

Minnesota was definitely the shocker, along with the Chiefs coming back against the Saints.


----------



## phoe2006 (Sep 25, 2012)

Did you see the game tonight I didn't get to see the second half but would love to see the replay of the Seattle touchdown that everyone's talking about


----------



## phoe2006 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thought ya'll might get a kick outta this


----------



## Marshall (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't see the 2nd half either, the first half was well paced, with no problems.

Watched Sportscenter, couple of calls went the Seahawks way on one drive in the 4th, but they turned it over on downs. 

The final hail mary shows that Green Bay had more of a hold on the ball, but oh well, that's the way it goes. Not the blown call or non call of the century in my opinion. One happy team, one pissed off team. Seen it a million times with the regular refs.

All that being said, the Seachickens have a ferocious defense. It will be interesting in the NFC West with them, the 49ers and Cardinals defense beating each other up.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 27, 2012)

Alright now, the REFS are back. Let's see how it goes. No more blown calls, right?


----------



## phoe2006 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well guarantee that call from the Seahawks packers game wouldn't have gone that way and I'm not even a packers fan but we'll see bow by the year 2019 they'll be making almost double there current salary


----------



## Marshall (Sep 28, 2012)

The Seachicken-Packer game was one game. I remember when San Diego went nuts after very esteemed NFL official Ed Hochuli blew a call (admittedly) in a Bronco-Charger game that cost the Chargers the game at home. People were going nuts.

It happens, refs/umps blow calls. Hell, Jim Joyce cost Gallarraga a perfect game with the Tigers on an easy bang-bang play at first base.

It's just extremely hypocritical of all the outcry about it. All of the games I watched were handled from an acceptable view point as a fan.

I find it even funnier that the "anti-union" environment of the country fostered by the Republcan party was thrown aside and the fans were saying "Just give the refs what they want". If it was ANY other unionized labor force on strike, the American public would say, "fuck them, they're overpayed and lazy".

It's laughable really.


----------



## phoe2006 (Sep 28, 2012)

Understand your point. Its just like the tuck rule that one the patriots the play off game or was it the Superbowl a few years back. I understand refs blow calls all the time. One of the contributing factors to the instant replay system.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 28, 2012)

phoe2006 said:


> Understand your point. Its just like the tuck rule that one the patriots the play off game or was it the Superbowl a few years back. I understand refs blow calls all the time. One of the contributing factors to the instant replay system.



Ya, good example there too (though Jig would disagree), and that was about a big as game as you can get. Hell, go back to the 1972 Steelers-Raiders "Immaculate Reception" divisional playoff game. Another knowingly horrible call that caused a rule change (can catch and advance a tipped pass).

The media and fans were out of control about these replacement refs. They were acceptable. As far as Monday night, by the "rule" the catch was correctly given to the Seachicken receiver. What should have been called that wasn't, was the obvious offensive pass interference that would've wiped it out.


----------



## slide (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder what is going to happen when the 'real' refs blow a call? Shit happens. Funny...in the elevator at work, a GB fan was like, the refs cost us that game...and I said, really? The NINE sacks they gave up had nothing to do with it? I got a nasty look....oh well, what can you do? 

Im interested in seeing how the 49ers bounce back this week @ NYJ? But, they play at 1pm (10am for them)...I havent seen the stats in a long time, but I recall 'hearing' that the west coast teams dont fare too well playing 1pm games on the east coast. We shall see. 

Big game here for the Skins @ TB. RG3 took some big shots last week while running the option...hopefully they make some adjustments there. 

-s


----------



## slide (Sep 30, 2012)

Actually...just heard the 49ers stayed in Ohio (worst state ever) this week after losing to the Vikings instead of having to make another cross-country trip. Smart (well, I guess we will see if that works out). And, Revis is out too....hmmm..

-s


----------



## Marshall (Sep 30, 2012)

Ya, a big test for the 49ers. They should win. A loss to go 2-2 will hurt if Arizona and/or Seattle win and go 4-0.

Bucs - Redskins is an interesting game. If my dark horse 'Skins are going to make a run at it, this is a MUST WIN game ! Same with the Chiefs hosting the Chargers. A loss by either team and my dark horses are finished (except maybe KC in that weak division).


----------



## phoe2006 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am in no way a packers fan but that was a blown call by the refs the saints clearly fumbled the ball before they were down but the packers were out of challenges. Houston and Atalanta look good as well as Arizona and ofcourse San Francisco all look very good we'll see later on Houston seems to be injury prone and have a hard time protecting there QB. If I was a betting man I'd put my money on one of those four to win the Superbowl this year. I work nights so I don't get to watch all the games.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 2, 2012)

Jets were/are pitiful. Not surprised. Sporano was a dope in Miami and is a dope now with the Jets. Ryan needed to find an offensive guru coach, not bring in someone from the old buddy system. I don't think switching to Tebow will help, but if they mix it up more, it will help.

My dark horse Chiefs aren't very good. Oh well. Chargers and Broncos will fight for the AFC West it looks like. Redskins pulled out a late win after letting a lead slip away. Giants lost, Cowboys lost, so that division will be up for grabs.

Houston and Atlanta are for real. Arizona got lucky against the Dolphins (who actually should be 3-1).

Be interesting to see what happens the next 4 weeks. That will shape up the race for the playoffs.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 5, 2012)

Just a note to say I HATE Nike, and I HATE the new style of jerseys. How gay is the new trend of putting the secondary color on the white jersey so that it looks like a "collared" shirt. HORRIBLE. Bring me the striped sleeves of the 70's (like the Bears home navy or Cowboys home white) and just a regular, nice looking jersey.


----------



## jig (Oct 5, 2012)

Game of the week: Pat and Broncos, this should be a killer game. Brady and Manning both coming off a couple great games last week, they both looked hotter then hell! My Pats losing Hernandez the first week didn't do much for me, or Brady..but the Gronk kept us alive.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 6, 2012)

Not a lot of big games on the schedule for week 5. I don't think the Pats will have trouble with the Broncos. The Raiders have the worst pass defense in the league. Big Ben was unstoppable against them in week 3, the Raiders just got lucky, got a turnover and put up some late points. Didn't surprise me that Manning put up some big numbers at home against them last week. I look for the Pats to win easily, by at least 10-14+ and Manning will only get his numbers during garbage time.

My Skins will probably drop to 2-3. There defense is poor and the Falcons "should" chew them up. Only hope is to steal a few takeaways and not turn the ball over themselves. The only good thing is that 3-1 Philly is in Pittsburgh, so hopefully the Steelers will win and the Redskins will stay only 1 game back at 2-3 if they lose.

Saints season will be over with a loss at home to the Chargers.


----------



## phoe2006 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can't wait for Monday night football. I would like to see Denver upset the pats. Tennessee and New England are not my favorite teams to say the least. Until Dallas trades romo they're gonna continue to lose he's such a horrible quarterback.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 7, 2012)

Romo is a good QB, he's just not a game changer. He needs a great defense and a solid running game to succeed. If he has to throw 40 times every game, the Cowboys won't be a good team.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 8, 2012)

Pretty much played out as it should this week outside of the Colts stealing one from the Packers. Are the Colts good, or the Packers not as dominant? Even though they got a tough call and a loss in Seattle. Seattle still played toe to toe with the Packers. I think they've came down a notch.

Redskins looked much better against the Falcons, even though a loss. If they had held on, they'd be tied for first. Still salvageable in the NFC East, but I think they are a year or two away from being a top level NFC team.

Who would've thought the NFC West teams would be 14-6 ! This from a division where no one was even .500 2 years ago.


----------



## slide (Oct 8, 2012)

Skins held tight with the Falcons. It was only a matter of time before RG3 took a big hit...He needs to figure that out quickly (slide or get out of bounds). I agree...another year or so for them. But, still up for grabs if they can play well in their Div games. 

-s


----------



## phoe2006 (Oct 9, 2012)

Close one tonight jets trying to go for the upset. If it wasn't for the Texans defense I think they woulda lost.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 9, 2012)

Jets played hard, Sanchez made some good throws, but not enough of them. Tebow threw one long pass early, RIGHT ON THE NUMBERS AND IN STRIDE and the receiver (some guy I never heard of) let it bounce off of his hands.

Again, the Jets have no game plan offensively. No concept of mixing in Tebow with Sanchez. They let Tebow run the same option play once or twice and if he doesn't move the chains with every touch, then Sanchez comes in and throws a couple of incompletions and they punt.

I'll say it again. Sporano was an idiot in Miami and has proved himself uncreative, inept and an idiot with the Jets. Ryan made a mistake by hiring a buddy and not someone who could put in an offense that will work. It cost them the season.

Tebow can be a great regular option in an offense to keep the defense guessing, but he has to be used at least 1/3 of the time. The Jets have proven that they just wanted to sign him to sell jerseys and create extra media attention for the team. Too bad.

Actually the Broncos should've kept him. He would be a great mix with Manning, who can't move more than a few steps.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 16, 2012)

Big win for the Redskins at home. Tough 2 weeks or so coming up for them, @ NYG and @ PIT. It'd be nice steal a win from one of those games, then beat Carolina and go in to their bye 5-4. They're going to have to pull off 2 big upsets to take a shot at the division though. 

Big win for Seattle against the Pats (sorry Jig). Boy, Russell Wilson really made some good throws down the field. Have to say I'm impressed.

Dolphins could easily be 5-1. I'm still not sold, but they appear to be a much improved team. The O line is better with Martin @ RT (drafted out of Stanford). Still a solid "D", and Tannehill is better than I thought he'd be. He keeps his cool and makes some good throws.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 21, 2012)

Some big games this week. Baltimore @ Houston. We'll see who's establishing supremacy in the AFC.

Tough game, but a must win for the Redskins @ NYG if they want to contend for the East title.

Pittsburgh @ Cincinnati, almost a must have game for the Steelers, same for the Lions @ Chicago.


----------



## slide (Oct 21, 2012)

Baltimore/Houston...the only two teams in the AFC with a winning record. That is ridiculous. Baltimore has some huge injury concerns on defense...it will be interesting to see if the find a way to get it done. 

And the Skins...man, can they make a statement today. This is their first divisional matchup...with 6 of their last 10 against Div foes. Brutal stretch here...but, it 'could' start today. 

-s


----------



## Marshall (Oct 22, 2012)

Almost happened for the 'Skins. I'm disappointed. But like I said, I think a year away from the playoffs, 2 away from a deep run into the playoffs. Gives them a chance to draft a few key players, make a couple of signings, RGIII will gain experience. 

Houston made a statement, especially their defense, for sure.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 29, 2012)

Tough loss for Dallas. Got to get back to basics, holding on to the ball. Doesn't matter if you throw for 5,000 yards if you go 8-8.

Redskins defense is a shambles. Steelers dinked them to death. Poor tackling, couldn't create any turnovers. They have a lot of injuries, but they're going to have to focus on getting a big time wideout and some defensive help in the off-season. Shoring up the O-line too.

Dolphins destroyed the Jets. As hard as it is to imagine, they could easily be 6-1. Getting rid of that idiot Sporano and dumping him on a division rival was the best thing they could've ever done. Barring a late season run, Ryan and crew will probably be gone in NY. Gotta win baby.


----------



## K1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Holy fuck I don't think the Chiefs can get any worse and then I get surprised by an even worse performance.....


----------



## Marshall (Oct 30, 2012)

Ya, I'm embarrassed for having chosen the Chiefs as my dark horse. They've had some injuries, but are on the verge of a complete collapse. Too much talent too do that. I wonder who'd win if they played the Jets !  

They're going to have to bite the bullet on Cassell's contract and QB shop in the off season.


----------

